# Road traffic accidents not covered by local insurers??



## MattHughes (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all,

fairly new to this so hoping someone can help.

I have recently moved to Dubai with my wife and child and have been researching health insurance options.
I have been quite surprised to hear that apparently some local insurance companies do not cover traffic accidents?!?!
does anyone know details of this??

I have seen the AXA Gulf policy wording and it mentioned a scary amount of exclusions!

has anyone had any experience or advice around this?

I have spoken with a broker but am not too sure what I should be looking for.

Any help would be great!

cheers,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MattHughes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> fairly new to this so hoping someone can help.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes, we were only discussing this the other day. If you need medical treatment following a car crash - then your medical insurance won't necessarily pay the bill.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MattHughes (Jun 2, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes, we were only discussing this the other day. If you need medical treatment following a car crash - then your car insurance won't necessarily pay the bill.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi,

oops, sorry...I didn't see it was discussed earlier.
what link could i find details of the previous discussion?

I can't believe that an insurer can do that! especially the way some people drive over here!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MattHughes said:


> Hi,
> 
> oops, sorry...I didn't see it was discussed earlier.
> what link could i find details of the previous discussion?
> ...


Hi,
No, I meant in our house - as my wife is an A&E doctor!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MattHughes (Jun 2, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No, I meant in our house - as my wife is an A&E doctor!
> Cheers
> Steve


Ahh! lol, sorry.

I have been told most local insurers will not cover traffic accidents in a health insurance plan. i heard axa for example will cover a tiny bit of the medical costs ONLY if you have car insurance from them!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Doesn't the auto insurance cover the driver and passengers, and any third party liability? This would include medical expenses.


----------



## MattHughes (Jun 2, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Doesn't the auto insurance cover the driver and passengers, and any third party liability? This would include medical expenses.


From what I've been told, taking medical insurance with AXA does not cover medical bills from a traffic accident.
If you have Car insurance with them, they will cover medical bills up to 4,000.

does anyone have any recommendations?

I have received some quotes from a broker called pacific prime.
has anyone dealt with these guys before?


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi,

Rsinner, thanks for directing my attention to this.

I deal mainly with international insurers so I can't say for sure what each local insurer excludes.
I have seen examples of some locally owned insurers not covering the likes of RTA (road traffic accidents).

Normally, the exclusions of an insurance plan are linked to the premium you pay. for example, a very low cost plan will typically have a lot of exclusions and limits on certain benefits. Another thing that keeps the price low is offering a restricted network of facilities you can use.

I'm aware I can't exactly solicit business on here so I'm trying to be careful of exactly what I advise.
My suggestion would always be to check the exclusion and policy wording thoroughly before taking any form of insurance.

I hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------

